# P2P - Amphetamine ?



## Needtolearn (Apr 12, 2022)

What is the best way to make amphetamine from p2p?


----------



## MadHatter

If you mean METHamphetamine; reduction with methylamine and sodium borohydride. Voila: https://bbgate.com/index.php?threads/methamphetamine-from-p2p-by-nabh4-reduction-medium-scale.600/.
If you mean just amphetamine, start with P2NP instead. Easier to obtain, less watched chemical.


----------



## Needtolearn

P2NP is harder for me to make. benzeldahyde is a real pain i dotnt have one viable synthesis. and sodium nitrate for nitroehane is impossible to obtain in norway. if you have alternative routes to get those that i have not considered i would love some help.


----------



## MadHatter

Well, you can make benzaldehyde from bensyl alcohol, there is a synthesis description here on the forum. Sodium nitrite can be made through reaction with sodium nitrate (which is generally available as a baking supply), sulphur and sodium hydroxide or with charcoal under heat. You'll find synthesis videos on youtube: 




But I would love to hear which reaction you use to produce P2P that is easier than making P2NP? 
Otherwise P2NP is sold by suppliers here on the forum.


----------



## Needtolearn

i will show you a quick list down below why p2p is easy to make. (if you want detailed i will be happy to make a paper on the total synthesis from store items and brands that is usebale to finished P2P)
And yes some dude from here said he could ship it to norway *no *problem, but that is a scam. if i would import P2NP i can just import amphetamine in the first place. same risk and equal stupid to do. its not like P2NP is legal and every custom agent and police in EU knows what it is and what it is used for. so you cant ship 100 kg P2NP by post and not get caught. i refuse to belive any one have ever done this to norway and did not go to jail.


Listed is all the chemicals needed to make P2P

*1: Acetic anhydride (Easy - but "hard")*

Ethenone can be generated by pyrolysis of acetone

CH3−CO−CH3 → CH2=C=O + CH4 / 

the Ethenone is desolved in gleicial acetic acid in PTFE shavings to give better surface result is

*2: Diethyl ether (Easy)*

made from ethanol and sulfuric acid

*3: Benzyl chloride - C3H3CH2CI (Easy)*

Chlorination of toluene in blue light (NOT UV) as the UV has enough energy to break the bond. specific 420-450nm range 12-18w (3000 lumin max)

*4: Magnesium shavings (Easy i literaly have 2 tonns of it if any one in northern countries need shout out) i only need 1300kg to my project.

5: Couple of iodine crystals (Easy)*

isolated from tincture or buy from element collection and break display*

6: Ammonium chloride - NH4Cl (EASY)*

NH3 + HCl → NH4Cl (this means neutralization of base and acid where presipitate is Ammonium Chloride)

NH3 can be bought from all RW or hut stores who sells portable toilets as a toilet cleaner / de-composer. 
hcl- pool store *

7: Distilled water 2 L (Easy)*

de-ionizer or osmosis filter
*
8: Sodium carbonate (NaCO3) (from any food store)

9: Sodium chloride (NaCl) (From any food store)

10: Sodium Metal - (for drying) literally 100 ways to make from chemical to combustion and electrolysis *

Made from magnesium shavings, sodium hydroxide, menthol crystals and "aromatic ring" free mineral oil* / *hypoallergenic baby oil
then putrefied in re fluxing 1,4 dioxane 

*11: Epsom salt dried (from gardening or food additive store) *

dried in oven at 250 degree Celsius for 4 hours 

*It is also Acids, methanol, ethanol, and HCL and CL2 gas and some other chemicals not worth listing when all this is available from pool supplyers or body work shops or general hardware shops.

*


----------



## MadHatter (Apr 14, 2022)

Dude, you're not seriously thinking about making a ketene lamp in your amateur lab are you? That's really really dangerous. Don't. I know Doug's Lab did it in an episode, but even his own fans thought he was reckless and critizised him. Just don't. 

Also, if this is your plan on making 100 kg's of precursor ... for a hobbyist project of small quantities: sounds fun (except for the ketene lamp. That's death in a bottle). For commercial use: nah. Too many sources of errors and too much work-up. I don't think this DIY approach is feasible. Add the fact that the street price of amphetamine in Scandinavia is around 6 euro/ g ...
But if you're dead set on doing this really loooong route instead of finding a goalkeeper to receive shipments of reasonable precursors, please don't build ketene lamps. Acetic anhydride can be made through much safer procedures:








Acetic anhydride classic preparation


The textbook preparation of acetic anhydride, starting with acetyl chloride and reacting this with anhydrous sodium acetate, then distilling the reaction mixture to obtain the product.




www.bitchute.com






Sciencemadness Discussion Board - Preparation of Acetic Anhydride - Powered by XMB 1.9.11










Acetic anhydride via acetyl iodide?


First of all we have go at preparing acetyl iodide, and then see if this can be purified and reacted with sodium acetate to form acetic anhydride.




www.bitchute.com




However you do it though, acetic anhydride isn't "easy".

Also, I actually think P2NP is neither listed or illegal. I admit I don't know the exact laws in Norway, but looking at the lists of narcotic precursors in the EU, P2P is on it (usually abbreviated as BMK) but not P2NP. It surprised me, but I'm positive the legal reps of importing an unlisted chemical is not the same as importing a schedule 1 narcotic. In Norway or anywhere else.


----------



## Needtolearn

Ketene lamp is indeed dangerous if you dont understand why and what happens chemical vise, but when designed properly it is not. and yes in norway getting cought with chemicals is way worse then the accual drug. in norway the penelty for synthesizing drugs = minimum 13 years in prison. a quick google search and you will see the low peneltis we have in norway for drugs. 22000 kg of hash got the main guy 14 years in prison. 200kg cocaine 11 years. a friend got busted with smuggling 28kg of pure amphetamine he got 6 years in prison. in norway the law is retarded after about 1kg of any substance the penalty is not mutch higher so from 1g- 1kg lets call that nr: 1 penalty limit then 1kg to 5 kg is number to then 10-50 kg and so on. the "extra time you get from 10 kg to 100 kg is minimal so if one first decides to do this might do it properly.


----------



## Needtolearn

but if you have a good way of making *Acetyl chroride *i can make assessments for this procedure. My worry is that we are talking tens of tons of base chemicals to make this so that's why i need routes that minimizes the need for chemicals. ketene lamp means i can make *Acetic anhydride* - from water and sodium bicarbonate. 
i agree if i had a reliable supplier of P2NP that would be the best. but i am afraid that finding this person will be ner to impossible. i also need to involve shipping that gives police a easy way to find me. so there is so many issues to handle to import with success. i for one dont see any possible way to make that happen. first problem is shipping and an address to receive parcels. second problem is payment there is just to many clues left behind for police. also it means that interpool also can find shipments. in essense the more countries that is involved the greather is the chance of someone finding out, also the resourses that is used to solve the case is also higher the more police that is involved. if any one have any tips on how to solve this prblems i would pay greatly for this knowledge.
​


----------



## MadHatter

Listen, the ketene lamp requires that you pass highly flammable acetone vapors (and produced methane vapors) through a heated coil regardless of how much you read online about it and how well you think you understand the process.
Any leak of ketene gas (could be through cracks in the glassware, dried-out or badly choosen joint lubricaton, poorly designed fumehood ventilation, or any other minor fault in the setup) is absolutely life-threatening. The effect is prolonged, so you'll probably feel fine the first one or two days, then start to develop dyspnea as soon as you walk or move. It will eventually lead to hospitalization, and you will have irreversible interstitial lung damage which will incapacitate you for life. Only viable treatment is lung transplant. And that's only if you're exposed to a minor leak. If the lamp would happen to explode, through a spark in the coil, the leak would be massive and could lead to fast, painful death with no chance of survival even through hospital care.
That's why not even university labs generally allow this procedure. I would never undertake it, and if I did the setup I would probably loose my nerve when I was about to flip the switch to the lamp. That's my ten cents, among with many others.
And yes, acetyl chloride can be a bitch and probably requires a purchase, but you can also choose the sulphur+bromine route. Bromine is dangerous enough to fool around with, if it's danger you seek . 

And you're dead set on producing drugs in a country where drug production holds more risks and higher sentences than mere distribition? It's not that I can't understand the urge to tinker, but the businessman inside me rebels


----------



## Needtolearn

just so we have it clear to every one else. don`t make this lamp. i agree

As the punishment goes it is simple. buy and import drugs for resale = 99,8% change of getting busted. be smart and produce it your self = 95% chance of getting busted. ill go with the lowest risk


----------



## Montecristo

Needtolearn said:


> Ketene lamp is indeed dangerous if you dont understand why and what happens chemical vise, but when designed properly it is not. and yes in norway getting cought with chemicals is way worse then the accual drug. in norway the penelty for synthesizing drugs = minimum 13 years in prison. a quick google search and you will see the low peneltis we have in norway for drugs. 22000 kg of hash got the main guy 14 years in prison. 200kg cocaine 11 years. a friend got busted with smuggling 28kg of pure amphetamine he got 6 years in prison. in norway the law is retarded after about 1kg of any substance the penalty is not mutch higher so from 1g- 1kg lets call that nr: 1 penalty limit then 1kg to 5 kg is number to then 10-50 kg and so on. the "extra time you get from 10 kg to 100 kg is minimal so if one first decides to do this might do it properly.



NeedtolearnI would recomend looking at china for precursors, find an abandoned mailbox that isnt blatantly at an abandoned house and send it there with no signature . my country allows delivery instructions to be added, so I go "leave in mailbox" . You could also buy a letterbox, find a good spot for it and then add a letter to the neighboring number and chuck it out the night before its due to be delivered. Watch the tracking (with vpn etc) and youll know whether its been stopped at customs or not. Some countries post also allows packages to be redirected easily, so maybe you could redirect it once it has gotten past customs to a safer location, If its not illegal but watched then they will just note the original delivery address, not where you redirect it to. If its illegal then i wouldn't redirect to your own place, but remember there is a hell of alot of post from china, its so easy to get stuff through, legal or not.


----------



## Montecristo

while i do agree i wouldnt send anything to my own place ( including glassware,unless its odd bits like adapters ) , its not impossible . Its actually pretty easy. Find a empty house for sale and send it there. Retrieve the package at night with a mask. Follow the tracking to collect the night it arrives.


----------



## Needtolearn (May 1, 2022)

thatfella said:


> I would recomend looking at china for precursors, find an abandoned mailbox that isnt blatantly at an abandoned house and send it there with no signature . my country allows delivery instructions to be added, so I go "leave in mailbox" . You could also buy a letterbox, find a good spot for it and then add a letter to the neighboring number and chuck it out the night before its due to be delivered. Watch the tracking (with vpn etc) and youll know whether its been stopped at customs or not. Some countries post also allows packages to be redirected easily, so maybe you could redirect it once it has gotten past customs to a safer location, If its not illegal but watched then they will just note the original delivery address, not where you redirect it to. If its illegal then i wouldn't redirect to your own place, but remember there is a hell of alot of post from china, its so easy to get stuff through, legal or not.



thatfellanot a terrible idea - i would still be causes. Also the police can swap out chemicals in the first place. i know Police in Norway often do this when they find drugs. and they also let things through but they surveil it. tho the mask bit fixes that, unless they have manned surveillance. good tip anyways so thank you. This method seems a little "naughty" or a dick move on the owners house, tho i will have to say after reading this maybe i need to think a little more like a dick it might help me solve some issues 

will just note the original delivery address, not where you redirect it to - This sounds wrong might be that but still i would belive that the delivery adress would be the one they noted regardless where you change it to. i will off course look in to this.

VPN is about as useful as a cold shriveled penis. don't use it. it really does give a false sense of security unless you know how to use it or verify that the one you use actually hides the original IP or what the original command was. there is many ways one can redirect data packages witch a VPN in essence does. it is shocking to see some of the different VPN services that does not do this properly at all - and worst of all have really bad or in some cases NONE encryption what so ever.


----------



## Montecristo

Needtolearn said:


> not a terrible idea - i would still be causes. Also the police can swap out chemicals in the first place. i know Police in Norway often do this when they find drugs. and they also let things through but they surveil it. tho the mask bit fixes that, unless they have manned surveillance. good tip anyways so thank you. This method seems a little "naughty" or a dick move on the owners house, tho i will have to say after reading this maybe i need to think a little more like a dick it might help me solve some issues
> 
> will just note the original delivery address, not where you redirect it to - This sounds wrong might be that but still i would belive that the delivery adress would be the one they noted regardless where you change it to. i will off course look in to this.
> 
> VPN is about as useful as a cold shriveled penis. don't use it. it really does give a false sense of security unless you know how to use it or verify that the one you use actually hides the original IP or what the original command was. there is many ways one can redirect data packages witch a VPN in essence does. it is shocking to see some of the different VPN services that does not do this properly at all - and worst of all have really bad or in some cases NONE encryption what so ever.



NeedtolearnI live in a very strict country too, (stricter than Norway) and from my experience shipping from china using a "special line" shipment option tends to land fine. Special line has half of the customs clearance done ahead of time, meaning it flies through customs, it will likely still get dogs over it but thats not an issue. 
If a house is empty and you have something seized to it the police are not going to bother the owners very much. And new tenants with evidence of them just movig in, will not be bothered either. So its not being a dick its just being sneaky. 
Yeah Vpn doesnt offer much. I use Tails and Tor.


----------



## Needtolearn

thatfella said:


> I live in a very strict country too, (stricter than Norway) and from my experience shipping from china using a "special line" shipment option tends to land fine. Special line has half of the customs clearance done ahead of time, meaning it flies through customs, it will likely still get dogs over it but thats not an issue.
> If a house is empty and you have something seized to it the police are not going to bother the owners very much. And new tenants with evidence of them just movig in, will not be bothered either. So its not being a dick its just being sneaky.
> Yeah Vpn doesnt offer much. I use Tails and Tor.



thatfellastricter than Norway my deepest sympathies :/


----------



## Montecristo

Needtolearn said:


> stricter than Norway my deepest sympathies :/



NeedtolearnYep its okay though, as i do take advantage of it (high prices) . More risk = more reward.


----------



## TheShocker

i doubt its stricter than where i am..I live around 25 Karens most of which are retired...no empty houses id risk shipping to. Any other ideas? Any of the sources ive had in china for juice wouldnt sell me any restricted chemicals...anyone have any legit sources for precursers that will ship to the land of the used to be free?


----------



## TotalSynthesis

Needtolearn said:


> What is the best way to make amphetamine from p2p?



Needtolearn@Needtolearn 
message me via pn


----------

